# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 6: November 2009



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2009)

This is the sixth monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! Hopefully this will give people an excuse to try computer cubes  Computer cubes are quite fun in my opinion, and they give you the opportunity to play with and practice puzzles that you wouldn't normally get a chance to see.

Here are the rules. _Please_ read these if you haven't yet!
- Please do all of the scrambles for a given round in a row. You get to decide when to start counting solves; that is, at some point before a solve you should decide that you will start counting times. At that point the next 3/5/12 solves you do on that puzzle count towards the competition and you may not do practice solves until you are done with the round. Do not rescramble; if you get a difficult scramble or make a mistake, just keep going, like in a real competition. However, if the program crashes or some other computer-related problem happens that prevents you from completing the solve, you may discard that solve and do a new one in its place. If you don't do enough scrambles I will add on DNS's at the end when calculating your average.
- You may use any simulator you want, although obviously you can't use a physical cube. If you want, you can even switch to a different simulator during the average, as long as you continue counting every solve you attempt.
- If the simulator you use lets you use any amount of inspection, please don't use more than 15 seconds, although I probably won't penalize you if you go over.
- If you submit very fast times that I don't believe you are capable of, please also provide some kind of proof that you can get those times. It doesn't have to be a high-quality video or anything; I just don't want people to win by cheating.
- For the Pyraminx event, you do not have to use a simulator with trivial tips, as I know not all simulators support this.
- At the end of the competition, for each event the top 5 people will receive, respectively, 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 point(s). A DNF finish will not receive any points, however, and if fewer than 5 people get points in an event the remaining prizes will simply not be given. The final competition ranking is just a list of the people with the most points.

I personally recommend the following simulators:
- hi-games for the 4x4 through 7x7.
- ryanheise.com blind sim for 3x3x3 BLD.
- gelatinbrain for the Dino Cube, FTO (puzzle 4.1.2), Gigaminx, Helicopter Cube, Skewb, and Super-X. They also have the NxNxN cubes, Pyraminx, and Megaminx.
- jflySim + qqTimer for 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator for 5x5 and 10x10 clock (it also has 3x3 clock).
- jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.

This competition starts now and ended at the end of November (that is, midnight PST on the night of November 30th). Final results are here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5.
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 2, 2009)

2x2x2:
4.73, 2.22, 4.94, 6.84, 4.49, 7.05, 3.31, 5.44, 5.24, 3.27, 4.98, 4.20
session avg: 4.74 (σ = 0.99)
LBL, CLL, and Ortega solves on the new jflySim+qqTimer. It turns so much faster than hi-games.net.
2.22 was an easy CLL.

3x3x3:
13.64, 15.19, 18.06, 19.89, 16.42, 16.52, 16.67, 15.92, 17.44, 18.58, 15.45, 17.89
current avg12: 16.81 (σ = 1.09)

pyraminx:
5.24, 8.84, 8.75, 8.00, 7.19, 9.03, 6.78, 8.56, 8.02, 5.34, 6.33, 9.83
current avg12: 7.68 (σ = 1.17)


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 2, 2009)

2x2:
3.388, 3.663, 3.805, 3.555, (9.843), 5.505, (2.261), 2.519, 4.822, 5.118, 3.766, 3.070 =>3.921

3x3:
12.768, 13.959, (DNF(0.000)), 13.455, (11.879), 15.777, 13.770, 14.224, 12.396, 12.501, 13.000, 13.686 => 13.554

4x4:
(54.547), 58.670, (1:03.011), 58.743, 1:00.779 => 59.397 (lolololol)


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 2, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> 4x4:
> (54.547), 58.670, (1:03.011), 58.743, 1:00.779 => 59.397 (lolololol)



Ok. You are asking for it.


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 3, 2009)

3x3: 10.70, 11.18, 11.25, 09.87, (19.57), 10.14, 10.23, 12.32, (09.44), 10.91, 09.58, 10.28 = 10.65

4x4: (43.07), (56.33), 43.37, 43.98, 44.03 = 43.79


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Nov 4, 2009)

- 3x3x3: 
9.36, 10.17, 11.09, 14.67, 10.69, 9.34, 10.55, (9.19), (21.27), 19.58, 10.03, 12.09 = *11.76* avg. Whoa. Yu Jeong-Min avg. Pretty bad avg all considering. I had a 19 and 14 counting and still sub-12?! I should get sub-10 on J-flysim soon.
- 4x4x4: Average of 5.
56.09
51.17
53.22
(45.89)
(1:02.05)
= *53.49 avg*. Too bad I don't practice 4.
- 5x5x5: Average of 5.
(1:12.17)
1:16.58
1:21.11
(1:35.34)
1:17.44
= *1:18.38 avg*. Haven't touched sims in a while so I'm surprised at this avg.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 4, 2009)

Square-1: 24.77, (23.58), 25.27, 27.70, (31.02) = 25.91
Was hoping for sub-25, actually. Ah well, maybe next month.
2x2: 5.25, 6.33, 3.92, 5.30, 4.88, (12.05), 9.55, 6.81, 6.17, (3.19), 4.63, 5.30 = 5.81


----------



## dbax0999 (Nov 4, 2009)

David Adams:

*2x2: *4.765, 4.469, 4.484, 3.312, 2.703, 5.485, 4.140, (11.203), (2.282), 4.765, 2.437, 7.125 = 4.369
*3x3: *19.422, 16.547, 24.234, 16.953, 18.797, 24.688, (26.969), 20.984, 15.500, (13.047), 16.687, 15.422 = 18.923
*4x4: *1:43.734, (1:59.235), (1:22.766), 1:50.187, 1:46.094 = 1:46.672
Comments: lolll failed so hard on that. I just wanted to get 4x4 outta the way
*5x5: *(2:16.500), 2:20.062, 2:22.766, (3:01.328), 2:28.765 = 2:23.864
Comments: meh... Parity all but the last one
*6x6: *6:01.63, 6:18.30, (6:28.59), 6:08.41, (5:28.00) = 6:09.45
Comments: lol, first 5 times solving a computer 6x6. Finally got used to the handshifts at the end. 
*7x7: *7:44.89, 7:47.40, (6:55.94), (8:18.66), 6:59.19 = 7:30.49
Comments: wow, I can't believe I actually did that.
*Square-1: *1:01.860, 1:28.719, 1:24.250, 46.531, 1:10.687 = 1:12.266 
Comments: Sorta had to relearn how to solve this..
*Dino Cube: *:38, (1:33), :54, 34), :37, 1:01, :35, 1:00, :48, :46, :38, 1:17 = FAIL (49.40)
Comments: This is actually a really fun puzzle. Its soo intuitive, I just suck at it
*Clock 3x3: *(5.184), 5.631, 5.989, (7.533), 5.485, 7.255, 5.956, 6.398, 5.851, 5.610, 5.530, 6.011 = 5.9716
*Pyraminx: *4.450, 5.174, 5.401, 8.492, 6.817, 6.803, (8.629), 5.150, 5.982, 5.699, 8.401, (2.368) = 6.237


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know how many I'm going to do this month; it's been taking up too much time. But I'll certainly do some of them.

*3x3x3:* 38.20, 40.95, (37.17), 44.18, 45.07, (51.34), 42.54, 45.66, 44.19, 40.57, 41.21, 41.86 = *42.443*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, 4:27.38 = *4:27.38*
Comment: Whew! I was sure I was going to DNF them all. When I finished the last one, I was pretty sure it was going to be a failure too, but much to my delight, it lit up! I hate unfamiliar color schemes - it feels like I could be 2 minutes faster if I had my regular color scheme.
*Clock (3x3):* 20.218, 17.078, 17.265, (21.375), (12.937), 14.468, 16.812, 15.578, 18.703, 17.656, 16.703, 14.046 = *16.853*
*Clock (5x5):* 1:20.983, 1:28.514, 1:20.795, 1:20.702, 1:23.764, 1:16.233, (1:37.468), (1:15.421), 1:26.390, 1:16.233, 1:27.436, 1:20.343 = *1:22.139*
*Clock (10x10):* 5:34.855, (6:27.824), 5:45.22, 5:29.965, (5:14.996) = *5:36.680*
Comment: I decided after the first 10x10 solve that I must be doing it wrong to be so slow, so I searched on YouTube and found Stefan's method. It looked a little more efficient than mine, so I switched to it on the second solve. Clearly it took a little getting used to (but not much); by the end I was better at it. I think it will shave 30 seconds off my time - it's a little more efficient. But I don't know how you fast guys get the times you get.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 4, 2009)

super-x: :55, 1:10, 49) (1:11) 1:03 

Average: 1:02.3

Dino cube:
:12 :11 :12 :11 15) :13 :11 08) :09 :13 :11 :12
Average: 11.5


----------



## MrData (Nov 12, 2009)

2x2: 2.73, 2.98, 3.14, 3.14, 2.49, 3.02, (4.14), 2.81, (2.25), 2.91, 3.30, 3.14
Avg: 2.97

3x3: 14.28, 15.41, 16.63, 16.95, (19.39), (12.52), 14.47, 16.14, 16.55, 16.56, 16.06, 16.70
Avg: 15.98


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2009)

3x3: 16.36, (23.70), 22.03, 16.81, 20.70, 18.53, 18.28, 18.31, 20.59, 21.94, (15.44), 17.63 = 19.12
I practiced 

2x2: 5.42, (7.41), 4.28, 4.19, 4.59, (2.50), 5.61, 5.27, 4.69, 6.27, 4.28, 3.64 = 4.82
meh

sq1: 36.89, 48.11, (31.41), (1:00.53), 50.31 = 45.10
just started tonight. I think I'm doing ok. I can't remember more than half my algs >.<


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 17, 2009)

5.26

Now lets see what I can get when I don't screw around with the timer ><


----------



## qqwref (Nov 17, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> 5.26
> 
> Now lets see what I can get when I don't screw around with the timer ><



Why did you post a random number? This is a competition thread.

If you want to compete, you need to say what event you are doing, as well as give your entire average.


Might as well update my scores, here's what I did so far:
*2x2*: 4.438, (1.688), 4.078, 3.391, 4.000, 3.578, 4.516, 3.157, 3.578, 3.781, (4.578), 2.547 => 3.706
Finally a good average 
*3x3*: 10.829, 11.671, (14.953), (10.296), 12.765, 13.203, 11.297, 12.359, 10.969, 12.766, 10.532, 10.328 => 11.672
Finally a good average 
*4x4*: 43.203, 42.125, 45.000, (33.156), (51.375) => 43.443
*5x5*: (1:01.92), (1:20.34), 1:18.58, 1:12.23, 1:16.33 => 1:15.71
       
*6x6*: (2:15.25), 2:07.58, 2:04.72, (2:03.55), 2:04.00 => 2:05.43
Nice 
*7x7*: 2:57.03, (2:55.17), (3:30.91), 3:21.34, 3:13.22 => 3:10.53
Really good start...
*Clock (5x5)*: (30.656), 26.734, 27.156, 30.250, 26.406, 27.922, 26.719, (24.344), 29.234, 26.156, 30.218, 27.703 => 27.850
*Clock (10x10)*: 2:18.906, 2:12.281, (2:21.735), (2:08.937), 2:12.218 => 2:14.468
*Megaminx*: 1:17.13, (1:12.20), 1:15.05, (1:23.53), 1:13.34 => 1:15.17
*Square-1*: 25.281, 26.688, 25.344, (29.000), (22.781) => 25.771
3 parities. Not bad, but could've been better.


----------



## mande (Nov 20, 2009)

2x2: 8.08, 7.65, 11.89, (25.36), 13.68, 8.45, (6.33), 19.64, 9.29, 13.04, 15.20, 8.27 = 11.52
3x3: (33.76), 39.09, (54.72), 44.24, 35.28, 47.39, 36.33, 37.53, 35.34, 40.66, 39.25, 43.29 = 39.84
4x4: 3:49.50, 3:46.43, (4:31.05), 3:33.98, (3:10.57) = 3:43:30


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2009)

Friendly reminder-bump, this is the last day 

EDIT: My last few results:
*Clock (3x3)*: 7.487, 7.177, (5.103), 6.005, (8.422), 5.830, 5.880, 5.698, 5.283, 7.062, 6.346, 5.838 => 6.2606
*Dino Cube*: 9, 13, (14), 8, 11, 7, 9, (6), 9, 9, 6, 7 => 8.8
*FTO*: 1:33, 2:48, (1:14), (3:52), 1:20 => 1:53.7
Ugh. No, there's no parity or anything, I just don't know how to pair pieces up.
*Gigaminx*: 9:28, 9:06, 8:16 => 8:56.7
*Helicopter Cube*: 34, 31, 32 (35), (30) => 32.3
Whoa.
*Pyraminx*: 3.84, 4.50, 4.42, 4.27, 6.14, 4.56, 4.39, 4.69, (6.70), (3.53), 5.22, 3.97 => 4.60
*Skewb*: 15, 12, 10, (17), 14, 10, 12, 12, 11, 16, (9), 15 => 12.7
Whoa.
*Super-X*: 1:21p, (59), 1:24, 1:17, (1:30p) => 1:20.7


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2009)

Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1*: qqwref - 100 points!!!
*2*: dbax0999 - 29 points!!
*3*: Mike Hughey - 17 points!
4: Ethan Rosen, PhillipEspinoza, & tsaoenator - 10 points
7: masterofthebass & MrData - 7 points
9: fanwuq & trying-to-speedcube... - 4 points
11: DavidWoner - 3 points
12: mande - 0 points 
13: PEZenfuego - wat

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2[/B]
1. MrData: 2.966
2. qqwref: 3.7064
3. masterofthebass: 3.9211
4. dbax0999: 4.3685
5. fanwuq: 4.744
6. DavidWoner: 4.824
7. trying-to-speedcube...: 5.814
8. mande: 11.519

[B]3x3[/B]
1. tsaoenator: 10.646
2. qqwref: 11.6719
3. PhillipEspinoza: 11.757
4. masterofthebass: 13.5536
5. MrData: 15.975
6. fanwuq: 16.814
7. dbax0999: 18.9234
8. DavidWoner: 19.118
9. mande: 39.840
10. Mike Hughey: 42.443

[B]4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 43.4427
2. tsaoenator: 43.793
3. PhillipEspinoza: 53.493
4. masterofthebass: 59.3973
5. dbax0999: 1:46.6716
6. mande: 3:43.303

[B]5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:15.713
2. PhillipEspinoza: 1:18.377
3. dbax0999: 2:23.8643

[B]6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:05.433
2. dbax0999: 6:09.446

[B]7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 3:10.530
2. dbax0999: 7:30.493

[B]3x3 BLD[/B]
1. Mike Hughey: 4:27.38

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. dbax0999: 5.9716
2. qqwref: 6.2606
3. Mike Hughey: 16.8527

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 27.8498
2. Mike Hughey: 1:22.1393

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:14.4683
2. Mike Hughey: 5:36.6800

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.8
2. Ethan Rosen: 11.5
3. dbax0999: 49.4

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:53.7

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 8:56.7

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 32.3

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:15.173

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.600
2. dbax0999: 6.2369
3. fanwuq: 7.684

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 12.7

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. qqwref: 25.7710
2. trying-to-speedcube...: 25.913
3. DavidWoner: 45.103
4. dbax0999: 1:12.2656

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. Ethan Rosen: 1:02.3
2. qqwref: 1:20.7
```


----------

